# sea of green



## B52 Blunt (Apr 29, 2007)

for an sea of grean approach would flouro's be ok for the whole growth period all the way through of do is it going to limit my outcome if i dont go with an HPS light. I would rather not have to setup the ventalation system you need for an HPS bulb unless its really worth it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes. it's really worth it.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah hps will make em pump so much more than fluros an its always good to have ventilation in your growroom anyways to keep good airflow an also to keep the stalks of your plants nice an strong to hold up those buds come flower time


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 30, 2007)

CFLs are trash.  T5s are amazing.  I am just harvesting for the first time with fluoros and my buds are just as dense... some denser than what I have gotten with HIDs.  Sure, I am more experienced now, but the amount of bud I get with fluoros is a lot better than an HID.  Do some reading about T5s and you will see what they are all about.   Both work well, it is all preference.


----------



## B52 Blunt (Apr 30, 2007)

So something like this would be a good bet for a 3x3 room

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLIFT5NW24&eq=

It looks like i should get 2 of each bulb type?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow... That's a killer deal.  I have the 4' lights like that.  The bulbs are really hot compared to the ones found at www.htg.com due to the positioning of their ballasts.  Check it out and make a move.


----------



## B52 Blunt (May 1, 2007)

im definatly going with that light i think the only question left before i get started is 2 of each lights of 4 of which type?


----------



## Bubby (May 1, 2007)

DLtoker, I'd also like to know what you'd recommend for color temperature. Do you switch all of them to 3000k, when flowering?.. Would 6500k sufficient? Do you use a mix for the whole grow?


----------



## DLtoker (May 1, 2007)

I use both spectrums.  6500K and 3000K.  Funny thing is I have gotten females every time with that light set up.  Check out my grow journal.  The pics speak for themselves.  If you have any questions, ask there.  That way people can reference it there too.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9879


----------



## Bubby (May 1, 2007)

S'right there on your front page. Muh bad!


----------



## ms4ms (May 2, 2007)

I have used fluro's and cfl's my entire grow so far. Just went into flowering.My only response is the price of this set-up. Go to wal mart and buy 2-2bulb units for arond 10 bucks a piece ,tape them together and you just saved about 90 bucks.


----------



## B52 Blunt (May 2, 2007)

sweet i was wondering if T5's were some special light that i would have to order. if i can pick them up at wall mart im all set


----------

